
Cpp-Taskflow: A New C++ Library for Parallel Programming with Task Dependencies - twhuang
https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow
======
fithisux
What is the difference with TBB?

~~~
twhuang
The API is neater, more expressive, and easier to use. Also, it is single-
header only, easy for drop-in integration.

